# Forum in English  > Computer security: software  > Beta Testing  >  What is AVZ pls? An explanation pls..

## Ultima Weapon

What is AVZ by the way? Is it like kaspersky? :Huh:

----------


## NickGolovko_

It is an antiviral toolkit. Now it is Kaspersky Lab property

----------


## Sjoeii

It is a very nice tool. It is included in v8 right now

----------

